
Programming tricks for Vim, Bash, et. al - arayh
https://github.com/XonqNopp/conf
======
DarkWiiPlayer
Unexpectedly underwhelming. Then again, maybe I've just been using vim for too
long and know more of its weird features than I should want to.

